

Asshole x software = Asshole at scale - hermitcrab
http://successfulsoftware.net/2013/07/14/asshole-x-software-asshole-at-scale/

======
dethtron5000
Another use case that the author doesn't go into is the proliferation of
penetration/injection/other security attack scripts that allows people to
throw a battery of common attacks against dictionaries of sites. That's
allowed malicious people to be malicious at scale.

------
quchen
I wonder what state of mind suggested throwing "asshole" around all over the
place leads one to think it's a good stylistic device for a semi-technical
article. The text feels like it's written by a 3-year-old just after learning
a forbidden word.

~~~
acuozzo
Don't be an asshole.

